# Hello from sunny Southern California!



## Les K (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

A new shooter here, started about 4 months ago after about a 40 year absence. Shot a fiberglass Ben Pearson as a kid, sometimes at a target, but mostly just into the air to see how far it would go way back when there were wide open spaces in Orange County and there was nothing to hit. 
I recently visited an archery shop one day near where I was working and that was it! I'm getting into FITA shooting and recently purchased a yew wood longbow also. I've got a long, long way to go before they all go in the gold and I'm currently already upgrading my FITA gear. I look forward to many years of shooting, and many years reading and posting questions on this site! Glad to have found this forum!

Les.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Les. Have fun here.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to at


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------

